# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Appel procdure PL/SQL avec Hibernate avec paramtre retour OUT

## rom292

Bonjour.

J'ai un problme pour appeler une procdure dans Hibernate (3.4) :
J'ai une procdure qui me permet de dplacer des donnes d'une table vers une autre


```

```

Je voudrais que cette procdure me retourne un booleen (P_retourOK)  pour me dire si tout c'est bien pass ou pas.
Je l'appel grace  hibernate



```

```

Si je retire le paramtre retourOK, il n'y a aucun problme, la procdure ce lance, par contre avec se paramtre j'ai une erreur:
ORA-06553: PLS-306: numro ou types d'arguments errons dans appel  'F_VALIDATION'
org.hibernate.exception.SQLGrammarException: could not execute native bulk manipulation query

j'ai vu qu'on pouvait mapp une procdures stockes grace  une requte nomme mais si j'ai bien compris on ne peut retourner qu'un curseur.

Quelqu'un serait-il a mme de m'aider?

D'avance, merci

----------


## karbos

Est-ce que tu peux faire le test avec un INTEGER  la place du BOOLEAN ? Des fois Hibernate + Oracle + Boolean a marche pas trs bien...

----------


## JeitEmgie

```

```

----------

